# 1975 Schwinn Hollywood



## L.I. Steve (Jun 12, 2015)

I have recently gotten into older bicycles. I got my first bike at a yard sale last summer and have wanted share this and my other bikes but have not had time to post anything... until now. I wanted to get an older bike with fenders and fix it up. Well, Murphey's law, I found a solid bike but it was a girls bike. 1975 Hollywood. I paid $40 for it. It is all original (refectors, hand grips and basket). I got it home and cleaned the rust off, cleaned the frame (didn't touch the paint) and spec'd out the right size tires on line. After a few weeks it was on the road. I think it came out pretty good for a first time build. Let me know what you think!


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 12, 2015)

That cleaned up real nice! Excellent job, she looks darn near new.


----------



## theterrym (Jun 16, 2015)

You did a fantastic job on that bike!! you would never know it was the same bike!!


----------



## Big Moe (Jun 20, 2015)

I have always loved that style of handle bars. Looking really good. Keep it up.


----------



## Goldenrod1 (Jul 11, 2015)

You must be a good father.


----------



## Big Moe (Jul 11, 2015)

Looks nice, Steve. I've never been one to care if it was a girl's or boy's bike. I say save all of them, that's one less I'll have to save. Thanks, Big Moe      Welcome to the CABE


----------

